# MiFork Salmon: Drowning last week? Confirmation or details?



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

Had a 6/13 launch.....We went to the Owyhee instead. Great trip. Came back and heard rumors there was a drowning middle to end of last week. Just wondering if the rumors were true, and if any details were available.


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Idaho whitewater yahoo group postings suggest it is true. Murph's hole is the suspect. I bailed and went to the payette system. Great water over there right now.

No details were forthcoming.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

According to a post at idahowhitewater a passenger fell into the river at Murph's Hole. CPR was initiated within approx 5 minutes, but the victim was non-responsive. Very sad.


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Sad to hear that. I think "carvedog" had a 6/15 launch. I am sure they will release details soon.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Yes we did launch the day before the group who had the fatality. Not sure the whole circumstances but we did visit with the crew of Boise boaters who did the recovery. Sounded like a heart attack at Murphs though as has been speculated. 

They helped us out on getting our cars out to Stanley. It was still a bit nasty on the pass to have shuttle drivers be responsible for getting through the slush. Really nice crew, they wouldn't take a penny as thanks for saving us $300 to $400 or three hours of driving to get our cars out. 

It was a gorgeous morning on a beautiful day in one of the best places on earth. Small consolation to those who lost a friend, father and partner. 
Sincere condolences to the family and friends of a good man. 
RIP


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

Just back from a long, amazing Middle Fork trip. We launched the 17th. This incident had occurred the day before. We were very sad (and a little rattled) to hear it. We met briefly at Loon springs with the members of the party who continued on. They did not have much to say and we did not pry, but they said it was indeed a heart attack and that another member had a scary coronary episode while humping gear out to an airstrip afterward. We felt for them and wished them a good rest of the trip.


----------

